# White Spot on the Gill



## littleFoot (Aug 5, 2011)

My betta has a white spot/sore on his gill and I was wondering if someone could tell me what it is...

Rigsby is about 2 yrs old and had a bout with fin rot a little over a month ago. But he seems to be doing great now. He is active as ever (doing loop-de-loops as I type). But I am suspicious about this spot. 

He is in a 1 gal tank, no filter, heat lamp, 10% water changes a day, 50% change 1 a week.

I have started adding a little BettaFix to the water to help with the healing.

-Thanks


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Oh that's...... odd . It almost looks like an abscess. It sounds like you're taking good care of him husbandry wise so I don't think that's the problem. I'm not 100% sure what it is so hopefully someone else can chime in and let us know, but I can tell you that the bettafix won't help him. Bettafix is actually harmful to bettas, it damages their labrynth organ (lungs). You could try doing an epsom salt treatment to take the swelling out of it. You'll have to change the water 100% everyday while you do this so if you want to move him to a smaller container then that's fine. Use 1 tsp per gallon of epsom salt, and don't forget the water conditioner! I hope he gets better, hopefully someone can come up with a better diagnosis than me!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

Google Lymphocystis and see if that looks like what you are seeing, if so, its viral and no treatment...but it is not fatal either-unless it impedes eating, breathing, swimming....it will run its course and usually resolve on its own....usually will get or look a lot worse before it gets better...

I would increase the water changes on the 1gal unfiltered tank to twice weekly.....1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality.....


----------



## littleFoot (Aug 5, 2011)

@Oldfishlady- this looks like it could be it from picture wise. 

Update though: This morning when I left, the fish was his normal happy self. When I came back 6 hrs later, he looks like he has a kink in his body, he is listless and when he does try to swim it is difficult, erratic and often results in him rolling part way on his side...

Is my fish circling the drain? Cause I can't watch this. It's so sad


----------



## littleFoot (Aug 5, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> You could try doing an epsom salt treatment to take the swelling out of it. You'll have to change the water 100% everyday while you do this so if you want to move him to a smaller container then that's fine. Use 1 tsp per gallon of epsom salt, and don't forget the water conditioner! I hope he gets better, hopefully someone can come up with a better diagnosis than me!!


So I am probably going to sound really uninformed right now, why Epsom salt not aquarium salt? And when would I normally use Aquarium Salt?

Thanks!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Aquarium salt is for open wounds/torn fins/external parasites and such. Epsom salt is for swelling/bloating/constipation/internal parasites and the like =)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How is he doing today....is that the first time he has done that......

What is the water temp....

Epsom salt 2tsp/gal, tannins along with 100% daily water changes in Qt is what he needs right now......Premix the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and add the tannin in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water and use this premixed water for the 100% daily water changes for the next 10-14 days....


----------



## littleFoot (Aug 5, 2011)

He is still kicking today... about the same as far as his actions go, still appears to have a curved body. His appetite is great though.

Where do I get tannin? what form is it?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Tannins-IAL (Indian almond leaf) usually you find this online or Oak leaf...I get mine outside from my Oak trees...naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf...I use about 10-12 crushed per gallon of premixed treatment water...I let it steep for about an hour before I use it the first time....the longer it steeps the more tannins released the darker the water the more the Betta likes it.....

Can you post a pic.....


----------



## littleFoot (Aug 5, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Tannins-IAL (Indian almond leaf) usually you find this online or Oak leaf...I get mine outside from my Oak trees...naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf...I use about 10-12 crushed per gallon of premixed treatment water...I let it steep for about an hour before I use it the first time....the longer it steeps the more tannins released the darker the water the more the Betta likes it.....
> 
> Can you post a pic.....


This is pretty much how his body stays positioned, sometimes it isn't as extreme, but he doesn't straighten out. It also seems like his fins are too "heavy" for him... if that makes sense?

But on a different note, he built his first ever bubble nest... not quite sure what prompted him to do that today... any ideas?


----------



## littleFoot (Aug 5, 2011)

Another thing that I have noticed is that he seems to have trouble turning around, mainly to the left...

Beyond continuing the ES treatment, I am not sure what I can be doing. I am impressed that he has made it the last couple of days.

Another question I have is, should he make it through the 10 days of ES treatment, should I use aquarium salt to try and regenerate his fins?

I don't want to salt overload him.

-Thanks


----------

